# Looking for sign suppliers in NC



## ncsevensprings (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm looking for any shops in eastern NC that sell sign supplies, heat transfer vinyl, and transfers. I would like to find a business that i can walk into, talk to a clerk and purchase what I need. Anyone know?


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

ok, not to sound disrespectful but I just did a google search using the key words sign supplies and north carolina and there were a ton of them. You might want to add other key words to your search such as a major city near you. I can tell you that I rarely go to the sign supply locations but we order supplies daily from our local suppliers and get the items next day. Some of our suppliers are not local but they just ship. Is there any real reason you want to go in to purchase over having it shipped?
Try Fellers or Signs Warehouse for a couple of larger suppliers but there are many more.


----------



## ncsevensprings (Aug 8, 2008)

I have done the search and some of them that come up in my area are not local. They just ship to my area.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

ok, you didn't say where in E. North Carolina you were.


----------



## ncsevensprings (Aug 8, 2008)

Eastern NC is eastern nc. That is anything that is east of Raleigh all the way to the coast. Anything else?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

They say attitude is everything and I have to agree, especially when you need help.  

Seems like you're in Seven Springs. Your best locations are going to be in Raleigh, so you may have to take the drive if it's worth it to you. I found more sign suppliers in Goldsboro and Kinston more than heat press vinyl suppliers. 

There is a company in Kinston, not very far from you, called Right-On Signs. They do signage, screenprinting and other services with a nice looking shop. They do not appear as a supplier, but may be - call them and start networking. I'm certain they are using equipment & sign supplies that you want to see, so I suggest asking for a tour.

Right-On Signs 

This is a little about their facility: 

'A 2800 sq. ft. facility which houses 5 computers, 3 vinyl cutters (30 in, 48 in & 54 in), 1 Gerber edge II, a complete screen printing system, a sandblasting room, 54 wide format inkjet printer and a ShopBot 5x8' CNC Router table.' 

Good luck!


----------

